# area



## wittdog (May 21, 2007)

What is the average comp area size...I'm looking to get some equipment..tent eazy up and such...trying to figure the dimentions...


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> What is the average comp area size...I'm looking to get some equipment..tent eazy up and such...trying to figure the dimentions...



I believe the standard size is 20x20, but most places will give you additional space for additional money!


----------



## Finney (May 21, 2007)

Usually 20 x 20 or 15 x 20.
Sometimes more.  As Larry said, you can usually get more by paying a fee for extra space.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 21, 2007)

Every one we have been, and are competing in has spots 20 x 20 and some are 20 x 30. Of course they have oversized spaces for the extra cash. You can usually count on 20 x 20.


----------



## Diva Q (May 22, 2007)

we get 20x30 at events up here.

it works well We are getting 2 10x10 tents and all our gear and tent


----------

